# Powermatic Model 23 Shaper



## FAO E1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what size v-belt the Model 23 shaper uses ? I checked with Powermatic and they could not give me the size or sell one to me.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I used to have a model 26 powermatic shaper, and every part I got from powermatic in Mcminnville was wrong. 

I used to get belts at a lawn mower repair place. The pulleys on the model 26 were not in the same plane and could not be adjusted to be so, and it ate belts, or filpped them inside out all the time.

I finally got totally fed up with it and gave it to a buddy of mine and bought an Italian one.

Good luck. Be careful if you ever loosen up the quill housing that the quill doesn't come smashing down and break the pulley on the motor bracket or whatever is sticking out in the way - I forget. 

Then they won't have the right size to replace it with.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

No, but just take the old one to some old Auto Parts store and they can get you one. Lots of people bicker over this issue but I have used Automotive belts and most often Gates green Fractional Horsepower belts. Never had a problem. And the green belts while higher in price, last forever unless there is a problem with the machine of pulley.

And I greatly prefer to go to an old auto parts store where the mechanics go. Not the new shiney Auto Zones where the counter help is peach fuzzed kid. Nothing against youth, just experience is a great thing.


----------



## JMK (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine has DAYCO AP30 on it. Looks like 1/2" wide and 30" long.

JMK


----------

